# Plugin für Eclipse entwickeln?!



## newWave (25. Mrz 2004)

Vorab möchte ich kurz sagen, dass ich eigentlich eher von da jb Seite komme, nun möchte ich (wir) aber für eclipse ein plugin mitentwickeln. 
Kennt von euch jemand ein gute Doku die etwas mehr als das übliche Hallo Welt plugin beschreibt, wenn möglich sogar in deutsch. Zwar leuchten mir die grundkonzepte mit den erweiterungspunkten uns so weiter ein, aber dann ist es meist schon vorbei. Auch der schritt von AWT und Swing zum SWT machts nicht leichter.

dank im voraus


----------



## bygones (25. Mrz 2004)

kann dir leider nur mal geben, was google ausspuckte:

http://www.google.de/search?q=Plugin+Entwickeln+eclipse&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&meta=lr=lang_de

Ich finde das: http://www.eclipse.org/articles/Article-Your First Plug-in/YourFirstPlugin.html sehr gut, ist aber auf englisch !

Viel Spaß


----------



## newWave (25. Mrz 2004)

die Quelle hab ich auch schon gfunden, leider ist genau das "mehr" als das hallo welt das problem. 
Trotzdem danke


----------



## citizen_erased (25. Mrz 2004)

eine diplomarbeit zu diesem thema: http://www.tfh-berlin.de/~grude/diplomarbeitJensWegner.pdf


----------



## kay° (31. Mrz 2004)

hi!

arbeite mich auch gerade in die plugin-entwicklung unter eclipse ein. interessante
artikel & tutorials aus deutsch:

http://www.sigs.de/publications/os/2004/01/weinand_OS_01_04.pdf
http://www.sigs.de/publications/js/2003/02/marquardt_JS_02_03.pdf
http://www.sigs.de/publications/js/2003/06/frenzel_JS_06_03.pdf
http://www.dpunkt.de/leseproben/3-89864-227-5/Kapitel_10.pdf
http://www.sigs.de/publications/os/2003/05/bischofberger_OS_05_03.pdf


vielleicht was interessantes für dich dabei.

im JavaMagazin 11'03 und 12'03 gibt es auch artikel zur plugin-entwicklung.


_kay


----------

